# Lakers drinking game



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

For the last game of the season, I'm trying to make a drinking game where me and the homies have to take a shot for everytime something happens for each person on the Lakers. Can someone help with the list? Make it better or watever.

* Everytime Kobe hits a ridiculous shot or makes a ridiculous play
* Everytime Pau puts his hands in the praying position while arguing with the refs
* Everytime Lamar yells so loud that it's picked up by the mic
* Everytime Fish gets swatted
* Everytime Farmar makes a really athletic layup or dunk
* Everytime Mbenga scores
* Everytime Sasha dunks
* Everytime Shannon Brown swats the **** out of someone or dunks the **** out of the ball
* Everytime Sun Yue is shown on camera
* Everytime Luke makes a sick pass
* Everytime Bynum makes a jumper
* Everytime (Or If) Adam Morrison scores
* Everytime Ariza goes coast to coast after a steal and jams
* Everytime Powell makes a jump shot? 

or is that too many shots hahah


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

* Everytime Fisher misses a layup.
* Everytime Kobe has to take a shot with less than 3 seconds on the shot clock.
* Everytime Gasol grabs an offensive rebound.
* Everytime Bynum blocks a shot.
* Everytime the MVP race is mentioned.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

im not trying to kill myself dude


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I remember one time I did a shot for every point Luke scored. It was during one of his extremely awful stretches. Of course he exploded for 12 points that game.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

I ended up taking 12 shots last game.. Time for another go. Goin for at least 10


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Teezy said:


> I ended up taking 12 shots last game.. Time for another go. Goin for at least 10


I'll goto the looney bin with ya...


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

lets do it...

btw i went to the Laker game for game 1 and sat courtside... right next to Zac Efron and Vanessa Hudgens, i got shown on camera a couple times it was dope


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Is that your leg?!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Real men drink without reason or wherewithal.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Basel said:


> Is that your leg?!


hahaha yaaa dude thats my leg and shoe...

btw ended up taking 14 shots last night... SO ****ING HUNGOVER.. so pissed i got class rite now i feel like a zombie


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What were you drinking?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cap said:


> Real men drink without reason or wherewithal.


Real men don't use the word, wherewithal. :laugh:

And I missed my 10:00 today.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Basel said:


> What were you drinking?


Tequila... My friends want to do it again tonite. Don't know if my liver will hold up. Might just go with brews tonite. I played it on the game 4 win and took 11 shots and still blacked out. This game is a killer.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Teezy said:


> lets do it...
> 
> btw i went to the Laker game for game 1 and sat courtside... right next to Zac Efron and Vanessa Hudgens, i got shown on camera a couple times it was dope


should've macked on Hudgens

tell her Efron is a lil *****


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

im drinkin heavily tonight..im playin!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

If we keep blowing big leads in the 4th quarter...I will certainly be drinking!!!


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

MojoPin said:


> should've macked on Hudgens
> 
> tell her Efron is a lil *****


I talked to her a couple times.. Zac was giving me dirty looks hahah.. once in a lifetime experience for sure


----------

